# Weber 18.5” Smokey Mountain Cooker Bacon



## jwwbrennan (May 6, 2009)

I have a Weber and would like to smoke bacon. Cold smoke seems to be the recommended method but will a 18.5” Smokey Mountain Cooker do an acceptable job? Is there anything specific to this unit to know for bacon?

My searches have returned nothing definitive.


----------



## cliffw (May 16, 2009)

Hi,

Yes... It should work well if you convert it for cold smoking. Check out; http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/coldsmoker.html

Regards,

Cliff


----------

